

What does it feel like to be the CEO of a start-up? - daegloe
http://www.quora.com/Startups/What-does-it-feel-like-to-be-the-CEO-of-a-start-up/answer/Paul-DeJoe-2?srid=u4r

======
dglassan
I've always wanted to start my own business...be the CEO...work towards my
passion. But within the last year I've begun to question whether or not I'm
really ready for the commitment.

I've worked at one startup and we ended up getting acquired by a big tech
company that recently IPO'd...I've seen firsthand how much work really goes
into building a successful business, and the more I think about leaving and
founding my own company, the more I am unsure if that's what I really want.
The commitment is just so huge and I know it's going to require every waking
hour of my time. I guess I'm just scared to give up my comfortable pace of
life right now. Does anyone else around here have similar feelings?

------
antonioevans
As a founder of a self funded start-up this piece felt a bit like ESP.

